

Google bosses convicted in Italy over a user video (that shows bullying) - credo
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8533695.stm

======
dangrossman
Prosecutors with unknown motives:

\- Sued randomly chosen executives of Google

\- For someone unconnected to them uploading a video to YouTube

\- Before Google owned YouTube or had any relationship with YouTube

\- For a video that was taken down upon being reported

\- By its new owner which promptly turned over information about the uploader
to the authorities

And the judge convicted these randomly chosen executives?

How is there even standing to make them the defendants of this case?

It's hard to believe this actually happened.

~~~
jbooth
There's a media company owned by Silvio Berlusconi suing Google in one of
those "you should pay us for indexing our content" lawsuits that Rupert
Murdoch is always threatening to launch.

That probably explains a lot about this decision.

